# تركيبة جل الشعر وكريم حمام زيت ..



## البلاتين (8 أغسطس 2009)

بعد التحية والإحترام ...

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نهنئكم بقرب حلول شهر رمضان المعظم .. اعاده الله علينا وعليكم وعلى الأمة الإسلامية باليمن والخير والبركات .. وكل عام وانتم بخير .. ونساله سبحانه ان يقوينا على طاعته .. ويتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال ...



نرجو من الأخوة الأكارم .. شاكرين ومقدرين لمجهوداتكم الطيبة ..
أن تضعوا لنا تركيبة ممتازة لجل الشعر .. بالميكانيزم ( الية العمل ) 
وكذلك بارك الله فيكم تركيبة كريم حمام الزيت .. وبالية العمل .. 


ولكم مني فائق الشكر والتقدير ..


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 أغسطس 2009)

مبارك عليك أخي العزيز الشهر المبارك وعلى جميع الأعضاء ونسأله القبول والغفران 
أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الموضوع عن جل الشعر مع الدعاء بالموفقية .
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t21564.html


----------



## البلاتين (9 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب مهندس المحبة ...
وفعلاً .. أنت سفير للمحبة بين البشرية على هذه البسيطة .. 
شكراً لأخلاقكم العالية .. وهذا من أصيل معدنكم .. 
شكراً جزيلاً ..

وبإنتاظر تركيبة مثالية لكريم حمام الزيت .. وميكانيزم التصنيع 

ودمتم ،،


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك وإن شاء الله أول ماأجدها سوف تكون أول العالمين مع التقدير ........


----------



## البلاتين (27 سبتمبر 2009)

تسلم اخي الكريم .. ونشكر لكم جهودكم كمشرف على القسم بمتابعاتكم وإفاداتكم الثرة..
دمت عزيزي ..


----------



## البلاتين (25 يناير 2010)

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (25 يناير 2010)

زيت شعر

عموما لديل قائمة طويلة من الزيوت تستطيع استعمالها:


Castor oil
Almond oil
Olive oil
Coconut oil
arachis oil
Sesame oil
والانواع الاربعة الاول هي الاهم
بالاضافة الي اضافات اخري مثل
فيتامين هـ E 
Minc oil
Te tree oil
وغيرها
وهي على الترتيب باللغة العربية

زيت الخروع
زيت اللوز
زيت الزيتون
زيت جوز الهند
زيت فول السوداني
زيت السمسم
والانواع الاربعة الاول هي الاهم
بالاضافة الي اضافات اخري مثل
فيتامين د 
مينك النفط
ما هو السبيل لصناعة زيت شعر
 مواد تمتزج ببعضها ببساطة شديدة
الاصناف الاربعة التي ذكرها اولا تشكل اكثر من 95 % من المنتج
والاضافات الاخري بسيطة وتحتل النسبة الباقية 

مع العلم ان هذه المعلومات محرره من موقع صيدلي المستقبل


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (25 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير اخى الفتى النبيل مشاركاتك اكثر من رائعة


----------



## omar abdelsadek (26 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## دعاء الكراون (26 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------

